# SS 14.5.22 - Lyatoshynsky #4



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Borys Mykolayovych Lyatoshynsky* (1895 – 1968)

Symphony No. 4 In B Flat Minor, Op. 63

*I. Andante sostenuto e maestoso - Allegro moderato ma risoluto assai
II. Lento tenebroso - Andante
III. Allegro molto risoluto*

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Borys Lyatoshynsky is maybe the most famous Ukrainian composer. He was also the teacher of Valentin Silvestrov. I have following recording:


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Same recording here, I've been listening to these works quite a bit recently, I wonder why....

Slava Ukraini.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lyatoshynsky: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

Symphonies, Vol. 3

Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar
I bought this box once in a second hand shop so I am going with this one


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra
Igor Blazhkov


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Lyatoshinsky symphonies are supremely orchestrated, taut, engaging pieces and particularly #4. Bought this disc with the Krakow Philharmonic under Roland Bader several years ago.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

SS 14.5.22 - Lyatoshynsky #4

The Saturday symphony:

*Lyatoshinsky: Symphony No. 4 in B minor, Op. 63*
_Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 27-30 December 1993
Recording Venue: Hall of the State Broadcasting Campany of Ukraine, Kiev


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

cougarjuno said:


> Lyatoshinsky symphonies are supremely orchestrated, taut, engaging pieces and particularly #4. Bought this disc with the Krakow Philharmonic under Roland Bader several years ago.
> View attachment 168404


I can squeeze this one in before bedtime. Interesting composer - I wish there was more of his output available


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

There is a wonderfully lurid recording of the 4th by Gennady Rozhdestvensky & the USSR State Symphony.

Far greater than either of the more exacting, yet far tamer CPO & Naxos recordings…


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> There is a wonderfully lurid recording of the 4th by Gennady Rozhdestvensky & the USSR State Symphony.
> 
> Far greater than either of the more exacting, yet far tamer CPO & Naxos recordings…


I wish I knew this yesterday, I just ordered the CPO one, comforting to know just 2.00 euro


----------

